# Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!



## horstmann (6. Dezember 2005)

hallo zusammen!
im kommenden jahr hab ich vor die küste in schweden unsicher zu machen.
stellt sich die frage wo und wann???
bin kein sonderlich erfahrener meeforellenfischer, aber in schweden soll es ja tolle bestände geben.
ihr seid etwa selbst schon dort gewesen und könnt etwas erzählen?
oder habt ihr von jemandem gehört der dort schon an der küste gefischt hat?
kennt ihr zufällig noch einen schönen lachsfluss in der ecke, wo man mit der einhand preiswert grilsen nachstellen kann???
über infos aller art (kontaktadressen, links) würde ich mich freuen!

tight lines,

horstmann


----------



## salmohunter (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

@ horstmann
einen "schönen" Lachsfluss in Schweden gibt es nahezu garnicht um Deine Wünsche zu erfüllen würde ich anraten das Urlaubsziel nochmal zu überdenken.  Spontan fällt mir da Norwegen ein dort findest Du mit Sicherheit was Du suchst. 
Nicht umsonst kommen so viele angelverrückte Schweden nach Norge.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

Hallo Horstmann,
von welchen Jahreszeiten redest du bei dieser Frage? Die schwedische Südküste ist im Frühjahr ( Februar bis April ) sicher ein traumhaftes Meerforellenrevier. Norwegen kannst du in dieser Hinsicht vergessen - was die Größe und auch die Zahl der Fische angeht. Das aber betrifft das Meer.

Die Flußfischerei ist zeitlich mit diesem Thema sicher nicht optimal unter einen Hut zu bringen, obwohl es auch im Sommer durchaus möglich ist, Forellen im Meer zu fangen. Aber die Flußangelei auf Wandersalmoniden ist nicht so ganz mein Ding, wobei Grilse da sicher eine Ausnahme bilden.


----------



## THD (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

Hallo Horstmann,
es gab mal vor ca. 2 Jahren nen Bericht im Blinker über MefoFischen an der Südostküste von Öland, wenn ich mich richtig errinnere wurde da gesagt, dass
bzgl. Größe der Mefo nur Island besser wäre.

Evtl. schreib mal ne PN an Peter 2, der hat schon die Innenküste von Öland auf Mefo befischt.
THD


----------



## Queequeg (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

Moin Horstmann,

die Südküste Schwedens habe ich früher selbst eine zeitlang in den von Dolfin besagten Zeiträumen befischt. Stückzalhmäßig  war's z.T. bombastisch, aber es waren dann immer viele braune Absteiger dazwischen, schöne propper blanke Trutten konnte ich meistens in einem Urlaub an einer Hand abzählen.

Zur Kombination Mefos/Grilsen, könnte es an der Mörrum/Pukavicbucht was werden, wenn denn die Bedingungen passen. Die Grilse steigen dort im Hochsommer auf und das Problem an der Mörrum ist dann oft die mangelhafte Wasserführung, bzw. die hohe Wassertemperatur, die Aufstieg und Beißwütigkeit einschränken. In der Bucht geistern aber schon fette Mefos rum, die sich für den Aufstieg  noch mal die Wanne voll hauen. Vom treibenden Boot mit Spinnköder hast du eine reele Chance,d .h. Massenfänge wird's nicht geben, aber wenn es schnackelt, dann oft richtig. Achte dann bitte bei solcher Aktion auf die Zoneneinteilungen und Bestimmungen in der Bucht.

Egal was du machst, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Angelmann (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*



			
				Queequeg schrieb:
			
		

> aber es waren dann immer viele braune Absteiger dazwischen, schöne propper blanke Trutten konnte ich meistens in einem Urlaub an einer Hand abzählen



Das kann ich nur bestätigen: Ich war vor vielen Jahren mal ne Woche da oben (Ende März), war ne geguidete Tour mit ner recht großen Gruppe, ich glaub so 8 Mann. Die Stückzahl der gefangenen Fische war OK (nur fange ich hier genauso viele). Allerdings war die Durchschnittsgröße höher. Aber: Über 90% der Fische waren Absteiger|uhoh: ....Ich hatte in meinem Fischerleben noch nie so viele "häßliche" Mefos gesehen, ausgemergelt, zerschossene Flossen und häufig mit Geschwüren und Pilzbefall versehen. Ganz abgesehen, von dem "Drill" und der kulinarischen Nutzlosigkeit.......#q 

Wenn Du da also "echte" Mefos (blanke Überspringer und Grönländer) fangen möchtest, würde ich es im Winter  (Januar - Februar) versuchen, dann sind die braunen Aale noch in ihren Flüssen. Das könnte allerdings ein büschen frisch werden :q ...........#h #h


----------



## havkat (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

Moin!

Winterfischen in Südschweden hat was.

Kann allerdings verdammt hartes Brot sein.
Kann sein, dass man einen Ofen, Kamin oder selbst einen schnöden Heizkörper  mit ganz anderen, verliebten Augen betrachtet. 

Im Frühjahr sollte man nicht zu früh starten....... oder nicht zu spät. 
Hab beides erlebt.

Entweder jede Menge Braune oder blanke Fische die zwar dort sind, nach denen man sich aber die Hacken abläuft und die Schultern lahm wirft.

Wenn man aber das "Zeitfenster" erwischt, kenne ich kaum eine bessere Küstenfischerei.

Hängt, meiner Meinung nach, mit den Wintern zusammen.
Lang und kalt = Fische bleiben lange im Süßwasser und strömen dann förmlich als Hungerhaken an die Küste.

Am besten habe ich im Frühjahr an der Küste von Skåne nach moderaten bis milden Wintern gefangen.

Eins vielleicht noch.
Obwohl ich auch recht leicht auf die Blanken zugange bin, sollte man sein "Ultralight - Tackle" bei ´ner Wintertour dort oben zu Hause lassen.

Schwedische Überspringer haben was auf den Gräten, besonders nach auflandigen Winden kann man (mit ´n büschn Glück) auf hochkapitale Heringsfresser in Spinnrutenwurfweite treffen und die Reviere sind z. T. alles andere als einfach.

Große Wobbler nicht vergessen!


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

http://www.havsoringpaosterlen.se/

Der Link lont einen Besuch!


----------



## horstmann (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

danke, das hört sich ja ganz gut an!
ich wollte im märz/april fahren, also sollten wohl genügend blanke fische da sein...!
wie sieht es denn mit guides aus?
würdet ihr empfehlen sich erstmal gute stellen zeigen zu lassen?
leider ist mein schwedisch nicht so dolle|kopfkrat  und die suche nach nem guide noch nicht so erfolgreich.
für weitere tipps bin ich natürlich dankbar!

tight lines,

horstmann


----------



## horstmann (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

Ach, ganz vergessen, den wobbler lass ich daheim,
ich bleib bei der fliege:m !!!


----------



## Queequeg (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*



			
				horstmann schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es denn mit guides aus?
> würdet ihr empfehlen sich erstmal gute stellen zeigen zu lassen?
> leider ist mein schwedisch nicht so dolle|kopfkrat und die suche nach nem guide noch nicht so erfolgreich.
> für weitere tipps bin ich natürlich dankbar!


 
Karl-Heinz Kleine ist ein sehr guter Guide für dein Vorhaben, er sitzt allerdings in Mörrum (etwa 1,5 Autostd. zu den gierigen Spots in Skåne). Karl-Heinz ist aber was die Fischerei auf Salmoniden (Ufer, Trolling, Fluß) betrifft sehr vielseitig und beweglich. Einfach mal Kontakt aufnehmen. K-H ist übrigens Deutscher. In irgend einem Posting ist der hier auch verlinkt, sonst mal googeln, viel Erfolg.


----------



## THD (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

Einige Guides findet man hier:
http://www.cinclusc.com/spfguide/fguider.htm


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

Markus Zimmer, auch deutscher, guidet auch in der Pukavikbucht:
http://www.zimmer-markus.de/

Von Karl heinz Kleine hab ich nur Adresse und Telefonnummern in Internet gefunden:

_Karl-Heinz Kleine_
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Akroksvägen 8
Mörrum / Schweden

Tel./Fax   0046 - 454 - 51981
Handy     0046 - 705 519810[/FONT]


----------



## horstmann (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

super!
vielen dank für die hilfreichen beiträge!#6


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Meerforellen an Schwedens Küste !!!*

Moin Horstmann,
ich fahre seit 2 Jahren an die Schwedische Südküste.
Und muß sagen dort wachsen die mit abstand größten Meerforellen der Welt ab. Die dortigen Stämme sind enorm und in der Zeit zwischen mitte März und Ende April hast du top Chancen Fische der 10Kg Marke zu erbeuten.
Entlang der gesamten Ölandküste und rechts und links vom Fluß Èm oder so ähnlich haben wir schon richtig tolle Fische gefangen sowohl mit der Fliegenrute und auch mit mit dem Küstenwobbler.
Hauptnahrung in dieser Zeit sind Stichlinge die zu aberhunderttausend an der Küste rumdüsen.
Und wenn mal garnichts geht, kann ich dir den Fluß Alsteran empfehlen, dort habe ich Bachforellen bis 5 Kg gefangen.
Hoffe das ich dieses Jahr wieder eine Einladung vom Bekannten bekomme. Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht am Wasser!

Mit sportlichen Gruß

miwel


----------

